# Flynt2799 lawn journal 2018



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Been meaning to get this thing going, why not start now.

I have always used some kind of fertilizer but would never look to much into it. I also used to use my rotary and kept my lawn at 3"+.

After finding this forum late last season I wanted to get my lawn game strong! Picked up a used Mclane and just received my soul test results.

2017 lawn





Post scalp/dethatch 3/9







3/25







4/10











4/26 - soil test







5/2


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Mowed the front and back yard at .5"









Sand got delivered as I was finishing mowing!!





Headed to HD and rented an aerator.









Once I was done aerating I pick up what I could with the rotary and raked up best I could.











Tired and covered in dust so called it a day. Sand should start going down in the morning!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Started the leveling project. Finished up the backyard this morning.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Went ahead and finished what I could. Ran out of sand though...













Also found out I had a casualty from the aerator, now I just have to figure out how to fix this, they ran drip line underneath the grass in my hell strip.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks great, and I learned that if I need 7 yards, order 8 :lol: Drip line is an easy fix, they sell the connectors at Lowe's. It's 1/2". Just get a male-to-male connector, cut out the damaged area, and put in a small patch. Or you could go with Flex Tape!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn well I tried patching it, but as you can see from the photos I was chasing leak after leak. Ended up just ripping it all up and replacing it.







Like it never happened!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Finished up leveling out the yard.







Ended up using every bit of 4 yards. The drag mat and dump cart were a huge help. Like others have said, a 7 shovel load pile was perfect to work with, anything more than that became a workout.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Was that 7 regular shovel loads, or the large mulch shovels? I was considering buying one of those. If it's a regular shovel, I'm good then.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just a regular flat shovel. Made easy work of the sand. I used the one on the right.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Put out some 13-13-13 at 10lbs/1000sqft, also put out milorginite at bag rate to give some slow release, also put out some fast acting sulfur at bag rate to see if I can help out PH. PlN to keep up the 13-13-13 every two weeks and wait and see.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Had to give it a mow today, my OCD kicked in. It's still got a ways to go, but the areas that have pushed through are going strong. Mowed at .5", afterwards had to drag the push broom around to level out the ruts from the Mclane.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Installed a gen 2 rachio today. Still waiting for some more of the grass to fill in post leveling.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Had to mow again today, the Bermuda is slowly starting to fill in the bare spots.

Before mow:





After mow at .5"


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking good! Those trees going to be problematic in the future?


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Looking good! Those trees going to be problematic in the future?


Tell me about it. Tried everything I could to fight the HOA but they wouldn't budge, had all the cons laid out for them but they didn't seem to care.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't ask (HOA usually doesn't legally enforce #@$&) ...nothing else, crape myrtles?

Between the casa....that bermuda won't make it long term. Now it's smooth for Zoysia 

The drip sidewalk, is that on a different zone separately?


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Swung by siteone thanks to @Ral1121 and they recommended I give there Martin 90% sulfur a try to help reduce my PH, also snagged up some sedgehammer while I was there. Got off work early this morning but still didn't stop me from getting a mow in before my nap. The Bermuda is growing like crazy vertically but still taking time to fill in my bare spots.















Started to notice some slight yellowing in the backyard, can't determine if it is due to the new rachio watering schedule or possibly the fertilizer mix I am throwing down. Plan on experimenting with both to figure this out. All trust aside though today I was finally able to see some truly defined striping in the back so that made up for everything else!!


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Looking good! Good job on the leveling.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks. Feel like as soon as I get the lawn recovered from the first round I'll be doing another.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Been a crazy week but I was actually able to squeeze some lawn care in.
On Wednesday took a trip over to Ewing where the gentleman gave me some great info and recommendations. Set me up with the products below.






Raised the mower for this mow to 5/8" and gave the lawn a cut on 1/1.




Followed up with an application of the Mirimichi CarbonizPN, as well as the Holganix and the GreenTRX. Really like the mirimich as it is really fine and just has that fresh smell, went heavy on the bare spots in my lawn and gave the rest a light coat.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Happy with the results I am seeing. The yard is keeping a lush green look and finally starting to fill in the gaps. Maintaining my bi-weekly fert schedule and mowing every 2-3 days. All of the neighbors that thought I was crazy a few weeks ago are starting to ask how the lawn is staying so green while there's have turned brown!
Crummy lighting but this was after today's mow.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

It's funny how the neighbors always question what you do. Then when you have the best looking yard in the neighborhood, they stop and ask how you did it.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> It's funny how the neighbors always question what you do. Then when you have the best looking yard in the neighborhood, they stop and ask how you did it.


Just comes down to work, that's where I usually lose most people lol. But when you have color like this it's hard not to notice. Now if I can just get it all filled in.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

it wont be long before it is completely filled in.

All my neighbors thought I was crazy for cutting so low. They though it would burn up. They all cut theirs at 3" so everytime they mow, they cut off all the green growth. I have had 3 neighbors just in the last week come and ask me about my yard. You should have seen their faces when I leveled with sand.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Have to admit though, two years ago I would have looked at me like I was crazy :lol:

Until finding this site I was just an average weekend warrior, keeping my Bermuda at 4"+. But the game has changed, and I'm never going back!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I've used the CarbonizPN product before, and you're right, it does smell good. It's just pricey, but it worked good for the places I put it down on. I wish I could afford to topdress the whole yard with it...


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Finally got the new mowers up and running and gave them a spin. Cut the front and back at .7 since it had gotten a little tall during the past few days of rain. Really impressed with the difference these have over the Mclane. Plan on creeping it down to .5 over the next week or so and see how it does.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Little time load never hurt anyone!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking good. Still amazed at how well the 2 JD's cleaned up. Makes me want to go detail my toro again. Yours look almost brand new


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ya they really surprised me as well. They both cut great, except something seems to be going on with the reel on the 180c. Now I have to contemplate putting a little more time and money into it or just let her go.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Is there any play in the reel? Grab it and and see if you can slightly move it from side to side. If so might need new bearings. I would actually try to keep the 180c working over the 180b just because it is newer.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Ral1121 When the reel is spinning it appears to have a wobble. I can't tell if the reel is unbalanced or possibly a busted bearing. I really wanna keep the C as well, that's why I might sell the old Mclane and just use that money to buy a new reel and bearings.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

By grabbing and pulling in all directions on the reel it should be pretty obvious if a bearing is bad. Any play in any direction means a bad bearing. If there is no play maybe the reel is coned which would mean it needs a grinding and new bedknife. If you do need a new reel maybe take the reel from the 180b to use on the 180c. Not sure if they are compatible but I would think so. You would then just need new bearings. You could fix the 180b at a later time too.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

No play when I just use my hands, but once it's spinning it looks like it's moving around. Can't tell if it's the reel being out of shape or actually moving, no crazy vibrations though. Either going to take it apart and see what it does swapping it out or just take it to a shop and let them look at it.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

If you are looking for someone to do the work for you, you can call Silverhorn golf course here in San Antonio and ask to speak to Arnold. He does sharpenings,(only spin grinding) but also does all the maintenance and work as well. I don't know what he charges but it will probably be cheaper then most other places especially some of the golf dealers around. I know it is a bit of a drive but depending on what part of Austin you are in, it is probably only a little over an hour away.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> If you are looking for someone to do the work for you, you can call Silverhorn golf course here in San Antonio and ask to speak to Arnold. He does sharpenings,(only spin grinding) but also does all the maintenance and work as well. I don't know what he charges but it will probably be cheaper then most other places especially some of the golf dealers around. I know it is a bit of a drive but depending on what part of Austin you are in, it is probably only a little over an hour away.


Just add it to my tab :roll: . I'm north Austin so that course would be about a 2hr drive, so go ahead and call it 5 with traffic lol. There is a place up here that works on reel mowers I'll try out. I think I can get everything swapped out on my own, just need to have the reel and knife ground.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

With the greensmower up and running I want to get my HOC to .5", so today I did a summer scalp and took it down to .38" to reset everything.

Definitely lost most of the green  . I put down 2lb/1k of fertilizer and plan on watering that in tonight.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

My awn has hit struggle bus central! With the 6MO becoming more active and my work schedule increasing I find my self struggling to find time for my lawn. But never the less I continue to the venture. The lawn appears to be recovering from the scalp I did last week, but this has also brought with it new problems. I believe I have fertilizer burn in a few areas, and possibly some fungus creeping in. But my biggest concern is the three areas in my front lawn that for the life of me I can't get to fill in. If I can get my hands on a pro plugger I might try that next.

Still enjoying the JD180B, hopefully the 180C will be ready to step up and take her place here this week! one thing the greens mower has taught me though is that I need a lotttt more sand :lol: Back yard is manageable, but the front yard is a mine zone. hopefully I can get this under control before season ends,


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Went all out today. Started off the day mowing at .5", edged and trimmed everything. Got a wild hair and decided to go for it with the PGR. Mixed up 4gallons at a rate of .25/1000sqft. Sprayed away!! See how the lawn reacts.

Pics post mow:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

How do you like mowing with a greens mower with all those obstacles in the front


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Ral1121 it can be a pain, but I've figured out a pattern that works. Clean it up with the LB afterwards. Half tempted to just plant some bushes around it and call it a day though.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Started to have a grub issue a couple weeks back. 
8/2




Used a bayer product from HD and allowed the grass to come out of the last PGR app. Kept to my usual fertilizer schedule and the grass has rebounded!

8/26





Still have a few areas in the front lawn struggling to fill in commpletley. Trying something new and used a mix of local soil mix and sand to fill them in.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Looking at getting a game plan set for a winter overseed project. Plan on using a perineal rye grass, just haven't settled in one yet.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Pic with the golf ball is crazy cool!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have never seen trees outlined like you have them. They appear to be sunken down a bit and it looks very cool. I hate mulch and have wanted to do something different with my trees. So if I may ask...how did you do it and what if I made the diameter of the circle smaller? Thanks...


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@ctrav I just used a manual edger to create the sharp drop and clean edge. Removed all of the dirt to that level(about 1-2 inches). Just put a couple handfuls of mulch on top. To keep it clean I will hit it with the string trimmer or rotary scissors. You can make the diameter whatever shape or size you chose. Once the dirt and grass are pulled away it might be a pain to back fill though.

The sharp drop really helps to prevent the Bermuda from spreading into the beds or trees.

Connor ward gave me the idea.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> @ctrav I just used a manual edger to create the sharp drop and clean edge. Removed all of the dirt to that level(about 1-2 inches). Just put a couple handfuls of mulch on top. To keep it clean I will hit it with the string trimmer or rotary scissors. You can make the diameter whatever shape or size you chose. Once the dirt and grass are pulled away it might be a pain to back fill though.
> 
> The sharp drop really helps to prevent the Bermuda from spreading into the beds or trees.
> 
> Connor ward gave me the idea.


Wow thanks for the explanation and video! I agree it will be a pain and I'm debating on how to do it but I want to see how the overall yard will look. I will eventually post when I do it even if that's next spring...


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

It looks good, Flynt. Have you taken a long screwdriver or such to poke down into the soil in the areas you're experiencing issues with? Sometimes there is building debris under the soil, or large rocks (gotta love all the damned limestone we have) that are just under the surface of the soil, totally inhibiting the grass' ability to thrive.

Looks really good over all. When you did your bids on those 180's, did they show the grass catchers as part of it, or did you have to call to inquire about that? I'm seriously thinking about doing the auction myself. I would really prefer a 22 or 26" model, but I can see jumping on an 18" and then selling it later if I find a 22 or 26. I may reach out to you at some point on the shipping company, etc by PM if that's okay with you?


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

roundrockag said:


> It looks good, Flynt. Have you taken a long screwdriver or such to poke down into the soil in the areas you're experiencing issues with? Sometimes there is building debris under the soil, or large rocks (gotta love all the damned limestone we have) that are just under the surface of the soil, totally inhibiting the grass' ability to thrive.
> 
> Looks really good over all. When you did your bids on those 180's, did they show the grass catchers as part of it, or did you have to call to inquire about that? I'm seriously thinking about doing the auction myself. I would really prefer a 22 or 26" model, but I can see jumping on an 18" and then selling it later if I find a 22 or 26. I may reach out to you at some point on the shipping company, etc by PM if that's okay with you?


Man I've taken a screwdriver/shovel to these areas and removed everything I could find. At this point I'm wondering if something was spilled in that area during construction.

As far as the auction, everything is as shown. So if you see a grass catcher it has one, if there is not one in the pic, it won't come with one. I've been happy with the 18", anything larger would be to big for my lawn.


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Ok, that's good to know. All of the ones that I see coming up don't seem to have a grass catcher, and that is something I definitely want. I'll see about making contact with the auction folks to double check. If not, I'll hold off for another auction.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

So I feel like a total failureee, really let you guys down with my log. But with the new baby and work and school, I don't know Ho I managed to keep up with the yard.

The days are getting shorter and the wind is starting to bring with it a touch of cool weather. Thus we must be coming to the end of our journey my dear Bermuda.

BUT don't you fear....I'll be here waiting one youbawake from your much needed nap we call winter dormancy. You did me well my old friend, when I messed you up, you recovered and asked for more. We created a bond that my wife envies(she literally loved the look of the lawn, but hated how much time I spend in it.) Neighbor's from far and wide would stop to take a look at you, you may not have seen there jaws drop as they ran there fingers through your shirt clean cut hair, but I did. Some would call you fake, others would ask us our secrets. I would tell them a tale of a man, the man who brought us together like so many other, the man, the myth, the legend TLF AKA @Ware. Some tried to compete, but many failed.

As we come to a seasons end, fear not my old friend. I will be overseed if your fertile soil with an old cousin, twice removed and once remarried (PRG). Image may take your place for the time being, but know that Bermuda holds my heart! Let's give the readers some flash back clips of our adventure!!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Time to get serious lol

Today began the winter over seeding process. Over the past 6weeks I had been maintaining at .75", found that to be the sweet spot with the heat. This will be my first attempt so we will see what happens.

1) started of by moving down to .45" with the reel mower, bagged all of the clippings and removed. 
2) used my greenworks dethatcher to go over the lawn in multiple different directions. Plan with this was to lift up the compacted grass as well as remove thatch and create groves for the seed.

3) used the rotary on its lowest setting to clean up everything. 
4) edged and trimmed

Wanted to get the seed down today, but with the chance of some crazy thunderstorms this weekend I didn't want to watch my seed get washed out. Sooooo Monday it is!

Seed: I am using the Ewing birdie mix. The guys spoke very highly of it and it is POA free. Supposed to thrive well in our soil. Only time will tell.

Haven't decided on weather or not to cover the seed with peet moss or compost, just gonna wing it.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

**winter overseed**

Now wanting to give up mowing I've decided to go ahead and overseed this year. First time doing it so using wares post from last season as a starting point.

-seed
I stopped by Ewing and talked with the guys who have been helping me all season. They have yet to steer me wrong so figured why not. They had three seed options, but recommended there Birdie Perennial Rye Blend. They said that many of the courses in the area use it with great results. They recommended an application rate of 10-15lbs/1k. I chose to go with 10lbs/1k leaving me some room for follow up to fill in, without overcrowding the seed.





-prep
On 10/6 I lowered my reel down to .48". Followed up with the rotary to collect as much of the clippings as I could. After that I broke out the greenworks dethatcher and raked along at the lowest setting, making two passes in opposite directions. Not much thatch build up, but I was able to create small grooves to hopefully collect the seed later on. Last step was to go over it again with the rotary bagging up anything left behind.

- seed application 10/8
I only have the small Scott's push broadcast spreader so this is what I used. Weighed out my seed for each area and set my spreader near the lowest setting. This allowed me to make multiple passes in multiple directions to hopefully get the best coverage. After all the seed was down I found that the plastic leaf rake did the best job of knocking any seed down that had gotten stuck on top of the grass. Last step was to roll over the lawn with my JD 180 using the roller to press the seed down into the dirt.

-watering
I set my rachio to water each zone .1" twice a day. So far my sprinkler has only run twice. We have had soaking rains for the past week and a half totaling over 7" with no end in site. Luckily most of the rain has been slow and doesn't appear to have washed away any seed.

-progress
At day 6 I started to notice the Rye grass popping up over the Bermuda. It is definitely thin and spaced out. Not sure if this is common and will eventually fill in, or if it just means I need more seed.

Pics from this afternoon 10/19











Plan is to put another 5lbs if seed per 1k once the rain stops. Still trying to decide when the best time is to cut this first batch. Guess I will see how it looks when the rain stops.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

The sun finally decided to pop out today, so I got the mower out. I had intended to mow the entire yard at 5/8" per wares journal from last year, but after a test strip that was a no go. Raised the HOc up to .9" and got after it.

Still have a lot of filling in to go, and also a grub/fungus issue. Hard to tell since it won't atop raining.

*5/8" test strip*



*front yard before and after*



*Back yard before and after*


----------



## Jaxnoah (Jul 6, 2019)

Hows your yard looking this spring? I live in Pflugerville and i'm thinking about leveling my lawn. Any advice?


----------

